# Fatality Trimming Palm



## LarryTheCableGuy (Oct 31, 2006)

SAN DIEGO -- Firefighters were too late to save a tree trimmer in East County whose motionless body dangled dozens of feet above the street on Monday.

When rescuers arrived a little after 4 p.m., the man's motionless body was hanging from rigging dozens of feet above the street near the intersection of Central Avenue and Lamar Street in Spring Valley. Officials said the man was apparently suffocated when heavy palm fronds collasped on him as he was cutting them. The man was believed to have been trapped for at least 15 minutes before firefighters arrived.

Rescuers used two hook and ladder trucks, at least one of which was from the La Mesa Fire Department, to get the man down. After freeing him from the tree, they strapped him to a backboard and slowly made their way down the ladder to the truck, where another half-dozen rescuers carried him to a waiting ambulance.

Paramedics tried to revive the man for about 15 minutes but were unsuccessful. He was prounounced dead at about 5 p.m.

Officials with the San Diego County Medical Examiner's Office identified the victim as Rury Fredrico Valdez, 44, of San Diego.


----------



## vharrison2 (Oct 31, 2006)

Very Sad


----------



## Ekka (Oct 31, 2006)

Sounds like the skirt of a Washy claims another, poor bugger.


----------



## l2edneck (Oct 31, 2006)

sad indeed


----------



## pmuscato (Oct 31, 2006)

Very sad and I have to say shocking. Suffocated when heavy palm fronds collasped on him? EKKa you have heard of this happening before? I have trimmed heavy skirted Washintonia's and never could have imagined this could happen.


----------



## Doctor Dave (Oct 31, 2006)

pmuscato said:


> Very sad and I have to say shocking. Suffocated when heavy palm fronds collasped on him? EKKa you have heard of this happening before? I have trimmed heavy skirted Washintonia's and never could have imagined this could happen.



Seems more likely that he had a heart attack or a similar health crisis. If he was conscious, all he would have to do would be to kick out his spurs and slide down. Need more info on this to figure it out.


----------



## vharrison2 (Oct 31, 2006)

pmuscato said:


> Very sad and I have to say shocking. Suffocated when heavy palm fronds collasped on him? EKKa you have heard of this happening before? I have trimmed heavy skirted Washintonia's and never could have imagined this could happen.



Yes, this has happened before.


----------



## Bermie (Oct 31, 2006)

I read on another site, a chap was trimming washington palms, lanyard only, when the fronds collapsed on him, they went between him and the trunk, pushing out against his chest, as well as all the dust and debris went in his face, he suffocated.
Pause for thought...


----------

